# Jars from Albany NY bottle show



## dygger60 (Nov 10, 2013)

It was a great day to at the show....was there very early of course....an hour before the doors opened.....  A good crowd to begin the day with....  Some fantastic bottles to be had, but for me, I was after the jars.  And I have to say that over the past few shows more and more jars are making their way into the show....very happy to see that...    I have some good finds....in the jar department....    The first is a great square shoulder pint Millville, I know a chip in the lip, but these are TOUGH and expensive jars....I will look around and find a lid and clamp....


----------



## dygger60 (Nov 10, 2013)

Here is the second jar, also a tough jar to find...it is a ground lip Bambergers jar...pretty tough to find the ground lip jar.....


----------



## dygger60 (Nov 10, 2013)

Now the third and final jar is by far the best, and one I have been looking for (without the use of FeeBay) awhile now.    Mason's CJF IMPROVED BUTTER JAR...all original in mint condition...    Also got some great lids.....a nice Buffalo insert, and a lid I have not identified as of yet.....but it is the oddest I have seen yet.....stay tuned......     But, it was good seeing folks there....and talk jars....    David


----------



## MNJars (Nov 10, 2013)

David - Killer jars!  I really like the pints.  That square shoulder Millville is real tough to find. I'd love to see the lids you found too.


----------



## dygger60 (Nov 10, 2013)

But ya know, I think that Butter jar is bigger than a pint..but not a quart either...I will probably measure the liquid it can hole tomorrow....it is in fantastic shape...esp that screw band.     David


----------



## deenodean (Nov 10, 2013)

Great looking jars... congratz !!


----------



## MNJars (Nov 11, 2013)

Probably a squatty quart, you're right.  It's the smallest one of the butter jars.  That band looks amazing.  I'm missing the band from my 3 quart butter jar.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Nov 11, 2013)

Geez, I hate to be such a downer, BUT.... I think the band on that butter jar maybe looks TOO good.  Are you positive it's all original - and old?  I'm just saying, the butter jars are the most difficult to tell what's real and what's repro.  The jars themselves are very well done, and it's the band that gives you your first - and maybe only - hint that what you have is repro.  The band on your jar doesn't look like a zinc band, but maybe it's just the photo that makes it look darker and more "polished" than an original.  Personally, if there's an iota of doubt, I think you might want to get an opinion from someone who's more of an expert than I. -Tammy


----------



## MNJars (Nov 11, 2013)

Tammy, I was actually thinking the same thing, but didn't want to say anything.  The jar looks legit to me.  I own a repro and It is missing the O in CFJCo and it's more green than aqua.  I think the repro bands are black, kinda like the picture looks, and the originals are typically zinc.  However, a repro band on an original jar is better than no band.  At least until you find an original.


----------



## rallcollector (Nov 11, 2013)

For Mason's Improved Butter Jars...- the bands are not lugged and they look new.  they are metal, but it's not zinc.- all monograms on the repros are CFJC, they left off the "o"- repros have no mold number on the base, all originals have a mold number.- repros have ground rims, but it is a very smooth grinding.  it is not the normal ground lip.- repros are a little off tone as far as color.  its a gray/green aqua.I was at the show with Dave and saw the Butter Jar that he purchased, but didn't pick it up to examine it.  For the record I'd like to state that I HATE REPRO'S!Paul


----------



## dygger60 (Nov 12, 2013)

*   I will have to ask him again next time we cross paths, which will probably be in Balston Spa next year....**   He is a well known collector and has given speeches at the big Muncie jar show.**   If not, I can always try to find one.....**   Thanks for the info RALL, it was good chatting with ya at the show!  I had a good time going through the lids, I did manage to find a buffalo insert, and that one that I could not identify...when I get back this evening  I will get some pictures and post it to see if anyone can identify it...**   I never did find the fellow that said he had what he thought was a perfection band, although I do have his card and will give him a call, he is looking through his jars to see if he has one particular half gallon I was looking for....**   David*


----------

